# Chamsterdamonix - A Whizz Around Western Europe



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Here it is: http://www.10000things.org.uk/chamsterdam.htm

Have fun,

Smilo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Smilo;

The usual enjoyable read and I do like the way you put everthing together with the photos, text and quotes, makes it so much more interesting.

pete


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Well done Smilo, what a super account of your latest adventures. 

That new digi camera is working wonders. 8O 

How do you remember every little detail?

We often arrive in a place and think...we've been here before  

Where to next then...Spain, Portugal?

Texas


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant bit of work and beautiful pics. I will be making a note of some of the places. Writing a bit small for so I cannot read it properly until I find me glasses.

Many thanks for sharing the holiday and particularly nice big pics. I do like nice big pics. I also like nice big words.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry about the text size, Pusser (he said, reaching for his reading specs). 
Have you tried adjusting it via "View" and "Text Size".

Thanx, Tex, old bean. I do wish I could remember _every_ little detail, but the photographs help a lot and (risking boring folks by), talking about the trips to anyone who'll stand still for long enough keeps it fresh.

Next trip? France with a beaches, cities and Tour de France theme, that's the way it's looking at present and I very much want to see http://www.navacelles.com/ too.


----------

